
Ask HN: How do I get software development clients from silicon valley? - anton_a
I&#x27;m running a young software development company in Estonia. Hiring developers from eastern Europe, writing web and mobile apps, servers etc. I have clients from USA, they are introducing me to their partners already, but I can&#x27;t find any traces of people from California so far.<p>I&#x27;m interested in this because of two reasons:<p>1. This is an extraordinary community with huge software development demand<p>2. We are incentivising best of our developers to start their own projects and therefore we are looking for potential business partners and connections in all sorts of domains.<p>Thank you for your attention. I hope this doesn&#x27;t look like a self-promotion post, I&#x27;m really looking for confident advice.
======
anoncoward111
Hi, it's a good problem to have that you want to grow :)

How did you meet your original contacts in the USA? Most business, as you have
correctly assessed, is done based on referral. This process can be slow and
murky.

To get some traction in Cali, I would suggest you make some Youtube videos
that demonstrate some of the awesome prototypes you've made. Anyone who is
interested and has money will hopefully ask for a meeting.

~~~
anton_a
Thanks for reply!

I was a freelance developer for about 1.5 years, got jobs from few clients and
established very good relations with them. They gave me fuel to hire devs and
establish scalable infrastructure with talented people on the main roles.
Though, usually solo-freelancers are being hired by small companies, so, it's
not enough unfortunately. Right now we are growing, but I can do so much more.

